# Pics: Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

One of the Swedish forum members called me and wonder if I wanted to take some pics of his car once and again! 

This is the same R32 GT-R I have put up pics of before. It's Painted in Sparkling silver.


*All pics should be enlarged for full resolution* 

PICS!

*1* 









*Big*
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/albums/album728/MG_6101.jpg

*2* 









*3* 









*Big* 
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/albums/album728/MG_6107.jpg

*4* 









*Big* 
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/albums/album728/MG_6110.jpg

*5* 









*Big* 
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/albums/album728/MG_6112stor.jpg

*6* 









*7* 









*8* 









*9* 









*Big* 
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/albums/album728/MG_6132.jpg

*10* 









*11* 









*12* 









*Big* 
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/albums/album728/MG_6152.jpg


Don't Forget to comment!

Mvh
Dennis


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice classic looking Skyline. Also very nice pictures


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Beautiful!

Is that WV2 Sparkling silver???

As mine is about to be painted that colour, another R32 GTR


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice photos shot and very sweet gtr32


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is that WV2 Sparkling silver???
> 
> As mine is about to be painted that colour, another R32 GTR


Yes sir. That is Correct  now you now how yours will look!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks really good, I really like '32s in that colour! 

Could do with some rear spats though to tie the back end in with the side skirts.

Alex B


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

Great pics, great car, great setting.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Cool looking car...really like the colour and the LMs set it off well


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brillant pics love the framing and awesome looking car.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

*NICE*


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

stunning mate absolutely stunning!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

paint looks sick - so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## GT-Rich (May 27, 2006)

wow, that's exactly the kind of look I need to try and acheive. simple, clean, but beautiful.

i wish mine weren't grey metallic.. worst color imho.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words about my ride  

I am finally getting to the point where i am starting to get the look I seached for.

I am after a gurney flap (nismo type) in carbon if someone knows where i can get one?

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks great!!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Very nice 32 mate.

Oh and once again great pics Dennis... Now when did you say you were coming over here again... hint hint...


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

763paf said:


> Very nice 32 mate.
> 
> Oh and once again great pics Dennis... Now when did you say you were coming over here again... hint hint...



Thx Mate! I hope to get some time to come over this summer. If and when, I will let you know 

Cheers!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Car looks good...

but isn't there a better place to take pics though? everything looks rusty and vandalised..


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

rasonline said:


> Car looks good...
> 
> but isn't there a better place to take pics though? everything looks rusty and vandalised..


Thanks man!

That is kind of the idea with the pictures and the background to give the picture a bit of contrast between the car and the surroundings.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wow! 

that car's speechlessly good-looking, and good quality pics, too.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pic's, great GTR


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

*Nice*

Well tasty, lovely colour  What front grille is that?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great looking 32 that one.

Fantastic photo's too.


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

damn that thing is mint, nicest 32 ive seen yet!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Cornhoolio said:


> Well tasty, lovely colour  What front grille is that?


Thanks mate 

The grill is from http://www.jdmspeedshop.com/

Daryl at JDM speedshop is great doing businesse with.

direct link to the grill: http://www.jdmspeedshop.com/product...d=207&osCsid=0a1a8720d5e3781e9b18c31d25357e7d


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Simply stunning... great shots...:smokin:


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Superb mate, makes me proud to be a 32 owner!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

I thaught you guys might enjoy my spec list:

Nissan Skyline R32GT-R 94 (prod sept 93)

*Exterior:*
Nismo style side skirts
N1 Vents
R33 GTR look front grill
Respray in late summer 2005 in sparkling silver (WV2)
D-speed front clear indicators
Rear window tinted

*Interior:*
Buddy club white gear knob
New black lether on gear shifter and handbrake leaver
Sparco 2 spoke sway racing wheel with big offset
HKS turbotimer
Apexi turbogauge with peek and varning
Crappy stereo (I like the engine sound better)

*Engine:*
R33GTR engine block + turbos (unfortinately not steel internals)
Rebuilt in spring 2006 (just to make sure everything was 100%)
N1 oilpump
N1 waterpump
Nismo gasketkit (including 1.2mm steel headgasket)
JUN strenthened hedbolts
New standard piston rings
Nismo main and connecting rod bearings
Nismo G-max twin plate clutch (Old type)
New timingbelt + both wheels
Oilcooler fitted in front bumper driver side
Castrol TWS motorsport 10W-60
Polished inlett plenium
Running at low 0.85bar of boost (due to me using it alot at the trackdays and no steel internals in the turbos yet, so i want to keep it from engine failure)

*Chassi:*
TEIN HA "driving master" coilover kit (adjustable rebound + alu top mounts)
Nismo bushings in rear subframe
cusco front and rear strut braces

*Brakes:*
Front:
Brembo 4 pot calipers from R32GTR V-spec in front
Apexi fully floating 324x30mm brake rotors
Pagid red brakepads
Rear:
Stock calipers
Lockhead pads
sloted brake rotors
Steel re-enforced brake hoses x4
Castrol SRF brake fluid

*Wheels/tyres:*
BBS lemans 9X17 ET20 with gold centres
Kuhmo Ecsta MX 245/40-17 all around

Ohh, i almost forgot the towbar (with quick removable last bit) 

Cheers,
/Peter


----------



## diabloisian (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice photoshoot!


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> The grill is from http://www.jdmspeedshop.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

that is hot  :smokin:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is some new pics from Attitude MK´s trackday at Gelleråsen 2006-08-13 photo as usual by Rudolf :thumbsup: :










Turn in!






































Godzilla on hunt:










You could almost hear the tyres squeel at this picture 










Godzilla being hunted by an evil smurf in form of Automobils Porsche 968CS:
(a few laps later the senario was reversed :smoker: )











The rest of the pictures you can find here:

http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/album815

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahhhh haaa haaa... stupid chevy's.....!

Great pics by the way.... and the GTR look mean... especially on the hunt....


----------



## Shidas (Sep 2, 2006)

your gtr looks great


----------



## !! KAMIKAZE !! (Aug 27, 2006)

*very nice*

great looking gtr well done:clap:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Some more pics from trackday at Kinnekulle racetrack 16/9

My tires are totaly worn out now...




























Engine pics:



















Notice my uglu sunglases uke: 










All pics from the meeting can be found here:
http://www.hastig.se/hastig/bilder/144

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Some new pics of my new front brakes:

Voodoo People Imagegallery :: Untitled

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pics..

Are the D2 Brakes good quality? I could be tempted with a set


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

D.M.R said:


> Great pics..
> 
> Are the D2 Brakes good quality? I could be tempted with a set


So far verything looks very nice and high quality but it´s hard to tell before i have tested them on a couple of trackdays.

The D2 kits are avalible in 330mm or 355mm, i have the 330mm due to that the 355disc nead minimum 18" wheel and i have 17" BBS.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> So far verything looks very nice and high quality but it´s hard to tell before i have tested them on a couple of trackdays.
> 
> The D2 kits are avalible in 330mm or 355mm, i have the 330mm due to that the 355disc nead minimum 18" wheel and i have 17" BBS.


Nice to see how those D2 brakes will work, Btw how much they will cost in sweden ? Finland you can get those about 1300€


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

juhiss said:


> Nice to see how those D2 brakes will work, Btw how much they will cost in sweden ? Finland you can get those about 1300€



The price is simular in sweden.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

beautiful car, cant believe i've missed this!

beautiful pics to!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a beautiful shade of silver.


----------

